# 5D mk2 random test shot



## Mark Evans (19 Dec 2009)

I'm by no means a pro photographer, neither do i know the correct ways to test cameras or lenses. I just know certain things to look out for. Tonsers the man for all things pro else   

i thought i'd have a go at seeing what this camera is like for picking out detail in shaded areas, especial with bright backgrounds. woods on winter mornings can give some real tricky lighting situations, so i thought i'd venture up and see what the 5D MK2 could do.

here's just a couple of tricky lighting situations, dark/shaded forground, and brightly lit backgrounds. This thing copped stunningly. there's no PS work, just work done in DPP (which is fricking amazing!) good buy PRS 

there not really framed or composed shots as such, just to show the detail captured on the dark side of the trees whilst not blowing highlights too much. pretty damn impressive i reckon.....BRAVO Canon!


----------



## samc (19 Dec 2009)

they are amazing! 8) 

i really like them both but the second one is my fav


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Dec 2009)

cheers sam. i wasnt sure anyone would like them as there not really composed shots. 

here's another. i'm also loving my 50mm f1.4 at the moment. i forgot how good it is. 

i've got to go back up to this place with the wife and son, she wants some pics taken with them in it.


----------



## George Farmer (19 Dec 2009)

Very nice, Mark.  It's an impressive piece of kit, that's for sure.  

Makes me wonder what's going to be availabe in another 5 years (when I'll probably be able to afford/convince my wife that I need an upgrade!)      

I use DPP for all my RAW too.  I've tried Aperture 2 and Lightroom 2 and find DPP better for my needs.

How do you find the video mode?  This could be truly groundbreaking with very high quality aquascape movies that you could share with us meer mortals on a tight budget...


----------



## John Starkey (19 Dec 2009)

5D mk2, you flippin show off   only joking Mark,superb camera,superb pics.i would love to go full frame but at my time of life i dont think i would get the benefit,i will maybe get a 7D for its speed for natural history pics,

regards john.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Dec 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Makes me wonder what's going to be availabe in another 5 years



forget 5, what are they going to be making in 1! technology flies along rapidly. this is a remarkable camera for sure.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I use DPP for all my RAW too. I've tried Aperture 2 and Lightroom 2 and find DPP better for my needs.



i wish i'd discovered DPP earlier.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> How do you find the video mode?



straight from camera?...average. but edited in sony vegas pro 9....stunning! especialy with the firmware update, which lets the user control aperture etc.

 i did read on canon forums, someone did say that the HD content on a 5Dmk2..." it's like a diamond trapped in a coconut shell " 

i've seen a few pros using vegas pro 9 and the results are brilliant. i've got the 30 day trial, and it's  necessary IMO to create pro quality vids.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> that you could share with us meer mortals on a tight budget...



yeah right   

i will be doing HD vids of my set ups in the coming months.



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> i will maybe get a 7D for its speed for natural history pics,



that too is awesome. The HD vids are awesome on that baby also.


----------



## andyh (20 Dec 2009)

The only challenge with HD videos, is the physical size of files.

In full HD with Stereo sound 1920x1080p i can fill a 16gb memory card in about 43mins

a 15 second clip is 72mb! Try emailing that to a mate!  

The detail is stunning, although sharing these things at the moment is more difficult than it should be!


EDIT* Mark truly excellent photos, full frame is amazing. So can we expect no more shoddy photos only good ones from this point forward!                   (sorry couldnt resist!)


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Dec 2009)

video editing software seems to be a mine field, although I'm narrowing it down. i've not got edius5 to try and the convertion is way better than vegas pro 9.


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Dec 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> EDIT* Mark truly excellent photos, full frame is amazing. So can we expect no more shoddy photos only good ones from this point forward!                   (sorry couldnt resist!)



it's the user that's crap, not the gear. so they may still be shabby


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Dec 2009)

here is literally a test up load. it's a massive 2 seconds long  straight from camera.



i'm currently head deep in research on HD editing


----------



## andyh (20 Dec 2009)

Mark

Stunning!

That's a good sharing portal never heard of vimeo before?
may give it a go myself.

This is one of my HD videos edited using iMovie (very basic shows quality)

http://gallery.me.com/hartandy#100441

Let me know if you can see this, as sometimes PC users struggle.


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Dec 2009)

i can see it andy, and looks ace. better than my straight from camera attempt.

the file i uploaded to vimeo is straight from camera. rather poor actually compared to my my most recent vids.

my problem is....

vegas pro 9 converts to anything i like, but for some reason looks average.

edius 5 looks amazing, but for some reason vimeo or photobucket wont read it.

from vegas and edius are both AVI. files....strange

the video in the link is pants compared to my most recent....

ahhh, the love of starting all over again with learning something new.


----------



## andyh (20 Dec 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> i can see it andy, and looks ace. better than my straight from camera attempt.
> 
> the file i uploaded to vimeo is straight from camera. rather poor actually compared to my my most recent vids.
> 
> ...



Yeah there is loads to learn in the world HD video, i only play at it. I don't really know that much. I just know that my MAC helps with a lot of it  

I get frustrated like you with all the different levels of HD display quality! Why cant they all look as good as each other?


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Dec 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> Why cant they all look as good as each other?



i fear this is going to cost money finding out  :?


----------



## andyh (20 Dec 2009)

Either that or I ask my friend who is a full on movie shooter editor and general guru what he recommends! And he owes me a favour!


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Dec 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> Either that or I ask my friend who is a full on movie shooter editor and general guru what he recommends! And he owes me a favour!



that would be mega! mine fields and me dont mix.    although i do like a challenge. 

don't forget to check out some of the HD vids done on a 5D mk2 by some of the pros on vimeo.....now they are stunning! it's the software bit I'm confused on.


----------



## andyh (20 Dec 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok leave it with me, might take a few days but i am sure i can get an answer
Are you MAC or PC?
Will have a look at the 5d vids also!


----------



## viktorlantos (20 Dec 2009)

this cam is really awesome. vimeo is a great idea to distribute the HD content and will be easy to embed to any blog etc 
you already can find some great pieces there:

Justin Law's tank: 
geforcemx's tank: 


this one rocks:


a nice sear horses vid: 

this one is a portfolio piece from a hungarian photographer:
iNSIGHT
he is running a MAC retail shop here, so he is using the top MAC gears to edit down his vids. but even on the 16 processor ones he is having hard times to put together a piece like this.

a bit off but there's a hungarian production house which uses this cam to make video clips too. on a really prof level:
Studio-X

 
this was their first clip with 5D which they recorded in a day in the city here:


this is a photo cam can you believe it?

they built a prof frame to use on their shoulders to make these clips:
Studio-X
Studio-X

this gear is really heavy. if you learn it and have the lenses and post production for it you have the top in hand.
Mark, i hope you will post videos to vimeo later. the above links may will give some inspiration  would love to see your tank in live.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Dec 2009)

well, I was instructed by the wife that I must take a pic of her and Dan! Dan really didn't want to play ball hence the moody face.

After placing the moss foreground and arranging the trees, all was good. 

I actually think i'm in love with this camera.





the live view function is just amazing for focusing. quite amazing at how 'out' auto focus can be. I'm miffed at photobucket as it robs you of detail....softens images. some kind of compression maybe?


----------



## viktorlantos (26 Dec 2009)

great shot Mark! i love the colors on this image. looks superb.   
probably other services like Flickr etc did not rob the details. at least this is what was my experience.
what do you think?


----------



## JamesM (26 Dec 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> After placing the moss foreground and arranging the trees, all was good.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Dec 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> saintly wrote:After placing the moss foreground and arranging the trees, all was good.



you like the twigs i added too dude?....  



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> great shot Mark! i love the colors on this image. looks superb.
> probably other services like Flickr etc did not rob the details. at least this is what was my experience.
> what do you think?



I need to try flicker I reckon. I've only really took attention to photobuckets robbery of detail/sharpness. recent images i've uploaded don't even compare to what the real image looks like. :? 

i'll check flicker out. is it lockable?....dont want to let people see me with the 'full nail varnish' shots


----------



## viktorlantos (26 Dec 2009)

sure there's a friend and family or only you filter. so you can have private shots.   
so no nails will be public without your approval.   
you also can upload the original size. but the downscale is much nicer then i've seen at photobucket before.
check with the free version but with this gear and knowledge you deserve a pro acccount there


----------

